# O. Ventralis Tank Mates



## Nes (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got a 70 gallon with a trio of O. Ventralis - breeding so I want tank mates that are calm, open water & no psicivorous! 

I've got a small colony of N. Brevis (shellies) so also something that doesn't conflict with them.

If at all possible I'd really like another speices from Tebwe or at least the south-end of the lake 

Someone already suggeted E. Melanogenys which I think are beautiful! But I'm worried they'll conflict with my shell-dwellers :\

Nes.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe some species of _Cyprichromis_? I'm not sure what part of the lake they are from, but I think they'd make an interesting addition to your tank.


----------



## Dogs n' Fish (Jan 21, 2005)

Throw in some Altolamprologous.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Aren't they piscivorous? (Some calvus would look great, though!)


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

They are piscivorous.. very pretty though! I like the Cyp. idea too.


----------

